# Got our TT!



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Picked up our TT last night and loving it!

Gave it a quick wash (dodo born to be mild) and wax (dodojuice rainforest rub) to protect the paint a bit...

Photos are only from phone so forgive the quality!


























Enjoy!
Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the colour


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Like that colour too... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Would suggest some hubcentric spacers.... :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice, that colour grows on you and looks good when polished up.
enjoy your TT


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys  We're loving it, wonderful car, put about 130 miles on it in the last couple of days and loved every one of them!


----------



## John cooke (Dec 27, 2008)

same colour as mine not sure if it dolimite or dolphin .not that many about


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice colour, you will just keep smiling every time you drive


----------



## DJackie (May 3, 2009)

Very nice mate 
Love the colour also


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! We're loving the car, running beautifully and having great fun in it! Just looking forward to taking it on a long run in the next few months now


----------

